# Old Commentaries, Sermons or Books on Deuteronomy



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 11, 2011)

I am looking for commentaries or sermons on Deuteronomy, preferably from the Reformation time or the Puritans (but later is fine). I would take compilation works on the issue of the judicial laws of Deuteronomy as well. I already have Henry's commentary. And I have Calvin's sermon's (excellent) and commentary. And I have Rushdoony and the 1996 Douma translation of P&R. 

thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2011)

Sermons:

PCA Historical Center: Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons - Deuteronomy


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 11, 2011)

There are not too many extant commentaries on Deuteronomy from the sixteenth and seventeenth century. Calvin's sermons (which you've already mentioned) certainly stand near the tip of the spear for theological suggestiveness. Other English works (or works translated to English) from the period would include both the Dutch and English Annotations, the Geneva notes, Diodati's annotations, both Poole's Synopsis (I don't think Deuteronomy has been Englished yet by the Matthew Poole Project, but it at least will be sometime) and his English Annotations, the commentaries of Arther Jackson and John Mayer, as well as John Trapp; also, Henry Ainsworth's notes, and the appropriate sections from Lightfoot; and, of course, Matthew Henry, as you already mentioned. I have a pretty complete bibliography of commentaries from the period which still exist in any form, whether in English, Latin or any of the European languages, so if you want publication or version info (all of the above do exist electronically, and I can refer you to sources) for any of the above authors, of if you want either more complete English listings, or works from any other languages (there are some historically and theologically important works [mostly Latin] from others of the period, chiefly Cocceius, Piscator, the Critici Sacri, etc), either private message me or post info here for specifics.


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 11, 2011)

Its nice to see you again Shawn. If your looking for works during the time of the reformation and puritans then you may what to look at Henry Ainsworth’s work, called _Annotations vpon the five bookes of Moses, and the booke of the Psalmes_. I did not misspell the title. I can get scanned images of his work on Deuteronomy if your interested and cannot find a copy for yourself. Roger Hough, which I have some scanned imaged page copies of, and Richard Kidder has has some stuff as well if one looks. Kidder’s work is called, _A commentary on the five books of Moses with a dissertation concerning the author or writer of the said books, and a general argument of each of them / by Richard, Lord Bishop of Bath and Wells ; in two volumes_. Hough’s is _The contents of the history of the five book's [sic] of Moses namely, Genesis. Exodus. Leviticus. Numbers. Deuteronomie. Collected and gathered in so many verses as there is chapters in each book very necessary and profitable for education of youth, & acquainting them so far with the Scripture. To which is added a considering-glass or contemplation, or spirituall poem upon the consideration thereof_. Shawn this is just a start, I can give you more titles in private if your interested. Just let me know exactly what your looking for.

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

I see Paul bet me to the punch concerning Henry Ainsworth.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

Just in case a few more people are interested and have need, here are three other titles (instead of just emailing it to desired parties):
Arthur Jackson- _A help for the understanding of the Holy Scripture intended chiefly for the assistance and information of those that use constantly every day to reade some part of the Bible, and would gladly alwayes understand what they read if they had some man to help them : the first part : containing certain short notes of exposition upon the five books of Moses, to wit Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, and Deuteronomie_
Simon Patrick- _A commentary upon the Fifth book of Moses, called Deuteronomy_
Abraham Wright- _A practical commentary or exposition upon the Pentateuch viz. These five books of Moses Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Deuteronomy._


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. 

Where to start...Mr. Korte send links to his top three (if you have a top three?), English please.

David, good to "see" you again. Ainsworth is on google books. But thanks for the thoughtful offer. (ain't google books grand? Praise God!).

Let me digest this meaty list gentlemen. Thanks again!


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 12, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I've looked into a few titles. Most seem to be sparse comments. My mistake for giving a brief description in the first post. I'm looking for a pastor's library of commentaries. Are there any beyond short annotations? More comments or applications? If you do not know off hand, that is fine. 

Kidder and Patrick are very short comments. 
Ainsworth has the most to say.
Wright, Jackson or Hough's I cannot find online. 
Trapp's looks interested (at SWRB)--but like to know more about it before purchasing it from there (electronic format I believe).

thank you for your help and patience,


----------



## Grimmson (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have access to Early English Books Online - EEBO?


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 12, 2011)

No. I thought it was for professionals?

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

What's the name of the LIghtfoot commentary (didn't know he did OT)? Maybe I can find it.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 12, 2011)

Christopher J.H. Wright has written a commentary on Deuteronomy. He's a man who's studied the judicials closely and believes in their application but isn't a theonomist:

Amazon.com: Deuteronomy (New International Biblical Commentary) (9780801048142): Christopher J. H. Wright: Books

Amazon.com: Advanced Search - Christopher J. H. Wright: Books


----------



## py3ak (Aug 12, 2011)

Symon Patrick's (Bishop of Ely) commentary on Deuteronomy is 694 pages - that doesn't seem too brief! Trapp on Deuteronomy is only 84 pages. I haven't seen Arthur Jackson on Deuteronomy, but have found him very profitable on Isaiah and the Psalms, so I would recommend him.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless I missed something none of the listed books include sermons.


----------

